# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Το πρώτο μου...

## Δημήτρης java

Καλησπέρα σε όλους...
Εχθές μου έφεραν δώρο ενα πιγκουινάκι και είναι το πρώτο μου πτηνό σαν κατοικίδιο....
Θα ήθελα κάποιες χρήσιμες συμβουλές και γενικά πληροφορίες για αυτό το είδος..
Είναι αρσενικό απ'οτι κατάφερα να ξεχωρίσω απο αυτά που διάβασα.
Του αγόρασα σουπιοκόκκαλο και τροφή αυτή που μ έφεραν..παπαγαλίνη.
Χρειάζεται να του πάρω κάποιο παιχνιδάκι;
Είναι απο τα πουλάκια που χαίρονται την ανθρώπινη παρουσία 'η αδιάφορα;
Το πουλί ήρθε απο νησί και την πρώτη μέρα ήταν λίγο σοκαρισμένο αλλά την επόμενη ξεκίνησε την "φασαρία" του,σήμερα δε που το έβγαλα στο μπαλκονι με τον ήλιο τρελάθηκε.
Παραθέτω και κάποιες φωτογραφίες να μου πείτε αν το κλουβί είναι σωστό για αυτο το είδος.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ...

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλησπέρα Δημήτρη! Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέας μας.
Το πουλάκι ξεπέρασε γρήγορα την αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος και αυτό είναι θετικό σημάδι. Όχι, παιχνιδάκια δεν χρειάζεται. Αυτό που χρειάζεται μελλοντικά είναι μία θηλυκή. Δεν είναι από τα πουλιά που αγαπούν την ανθρώπινη παρέα, αλλά μπορείς σίγουρα να το φτάσεις σε καλό επίπεδο. Για παράδειγμα, το ζεμπράκι μου που το έχω από 5 μηνών περίπου δεν με φοβάται. Όταν βάζω το χέρι μου στο κλουβί δεν χτυπιέται, απλά κοιτάει, όταν κάθομαι μπροστά στο κλουβί πλησιάζει και κολλάει στα κάγκελα ή τεντώνεται για να με φτάσει. Σίγουρα όμως δεν θα φτάσει στο επίπεδο που μπορεί ένα παπαγάλος. 

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες μπορείς να βρεις στο άρθρο: Java Sparrow ή Πιγκουινάκια (Lonchura oryzivora/Padda oryzivora)

Μόλις ανεβάσεις φωτογραφίες του κλουβιού και του πουλιού θα μπορέσουμε να σου δώσουμε παραπάνω πληροφορίες για το πως μπορείς να βελτιώσεις τις συνθήκες διαβίωσής του, αν δεν είναι σε ικανοποιητικό επίπεδο.

----------


## Δημήτρης java

[IMG]   [/IMG]

----------


## Efthimis98

Πανέμορφος είναι!
Αυτό το κλουβάκι όμως είναι ό,τι πιο δύσχρηστο και άβολο κλουβάκι που υπάρχει. Σίγουρα μελλοντικά θα χρειαστεί άλλο, μεγαλύτερο, ειδικά αν αποφασίσεις να του πάρεις και παρέα. Αρχικά, αφαίρεσε την κούνια για να έχει όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο χώρο να πετάει. Οι πατήθρες αυτές πρέπει να αντικατασταθούν με ξύλινες, τι οποίες μπορείς να φτιάξεις εσύ σε ό,τι μήκος θες. Εδώ θα δεις τον τρόπο: Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου! και εδώ τα ασφαλή ξύλα που μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις: Ασφαλή και τοξικά ξύλα για τα κατοικίδια πτηνά. Εγώ θεωρώ αναγκαίο οι πατήθρες να είναι ξύλινες ή σχοινένιες! Και να τις τοποθετήσεις κατά πλάτος και όχι όπως είναι τώρα, κατά μήκος. Περιορίζεις τον ελάχιστο χώρο που έχει το πουλί για να... πηδά, γιατί για πέταγμα ούτε συζήτηση.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ώπα , να τος ο όμορφος !!!  ::  Λατρεύω το συγκεκριμένο είδος παραδείσιων πουλιών   :Embarrassment:  
Κάνε όσα σου είπε ο Ευθύμης παραπάνω για να βελτιώσεις τις συνθήκες διαβίωσης του !  :Big Grin: 
Για το αν έχει ανάγκη την ανθρώπινη παρουσία είναι στο πουλάκι και στην αντιμετώπιση που θα έχεις , πολλά java παρατηρώ από followers μου στο instagram ότι έχουν τρομερή σχέση και εξημέρωση αλλά σίγουρα ήταν αρκετά νεαρά όταν τα υιοθέτησαν ! 
Οπότε καλό είναι να απολαμβάνεις τους όμορφους ήχους που θα κάνει , τα εντυπωσιακά χρώματα του και την αξεπέραστη προσωπικότητα του !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Δημήτρης java

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις...
Θα κοιτάξω να πάρω ένα πιο μεγάλο κλουβί.Αυτό που λες με το πέταγμα ισχύει...όλο να πηδάει το βλέπω και μάλιστα εκεί που είναι χαμηλό το κλουβί χτυπάει συνέχεια πάνω.
Διαστάσεις για κλουβί ξέρουμε;
Αυτό με την παρέα το αναφέρεις συνέχεια..είναι ιδανικό να πάρω κ ένα θυλικο;

----------


## Δημήτρης java

Μέχρι στιγμής δείχνει να έχει χαλαρώσει με την παρουσία μου,δεν πολυτρομάζει οπως την πρώτη μέρα και τον έχω δίπλα μου όταν παίζω μουσική να κόψω αντιδράσεις χαχαχαχαχαχα.
Απλά δεν το περίμενα σαν δώρο και δεν το είχα σκεφτεί καν να πάρω και είναι πρωτόγωρο το όλο πράγμα..

----------


## CreCkotiels

Για κλουβιά σου προτείνω ένα από τα παρακάτω , 

1. 60x42x41cm ,  τιμή : 20 Ε



2.   76x46x45,5 cm , τιμή : 26 Ε




3. 59χ26χ39cm τιμή : 25 Ε

----------


## Efthimis98

Εγώ θεωρώ πως αν έχεις τη δυνατότητα να πάρεις και δεύτερο, όχι σε οικονομικό μόνο επίπεδο, αλλά και π.χ. γιατί θα θες να πηγαίνεις κάπου διακοπές, τότε ναι το προτείνω αναμφισβήτητα. Όμως να προβείς σε αυτή την αγορά συνειδητοποιημένος. Τα κλουβιά που σου προτείνει ο Μάριος είναι καλά και για ζευγάρι από πιγκουινάκια!  ::

----------


## Δημήτρης java

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ για όλες τις απαντήσεις...Βασικά θα δω πως θα πάει με το ένα και βλέπουμε...Να είμαι σίγουρος...Με το που μπει ο μήνας θα του πάρω ένα κλουβάκι για ξεκίνημα...

----------


## Efthimis98

Και πολύ σωστά θα πράξεις! Έτσι πρέπει, πρώτα βελτιώνουμε τις συνθήκες και μετά αυξάνουμε το κοπάδι μας!  :winky:

----------


## krisp

Καλησπέρα και να χαίρεσαι τον νέο σου φίλο...
Το πρώτο πράγμα που πρέπει να κάνεις θεωρώ είναι να βάλεις τις πατήθρες έτσι ώστε να μπορεί να πετάει όσο πιο μακρυά γίνεται...
Θα τις βάλεις κάθετα από ότι είναι τώρα... Για αρχή κόψε αυτες που έχεις και προσάρμωσέ τες...
Προσέχεις:
α)Να απέχουν τουλάχιστον 10 πόντους από την οροφή ή αν δεις ότι καμπουριάζει όταν στέκεται εκεί σημαίνει ότι νιώθει ανασφάλεια άρα την κατεβάζεις λίγο ακόμα
β)Τουλάχιστον 8 πόντους από τα πλάγια ή λίγο ακόμα μέχρι να μην ακουμπάει η ουρά του όταν γυρνάει
γ)Όταν θα πηδάει από κάτω στην πάνω να έχει αρκετή απόσταση από την κοντή οροφή ώστε να μην υπάρχει κίνδυνος να χτυπήσει...
Θα δεις ότι έτσι θα ανοίγει λίγο τα φτερά του...
Βέβαια είναι μεγαλούτσικα πουλιά και τα κλουβιά παραπάνω είναι κατά πολύ ιδανικότερα...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G903F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Δημήτρης java

Αυτό μου φαίνεται εύκολο και λέω να το κάνω.Ελπίζω να μήν τρομάξει οσο θα μαστορεύω μέσα στο κλουβί του.

----------


## krisp

Ε λογικά μια τρομάρα θα την πάρει αλλά θα 'ναι για το καλό του...
Γενικά είναι κοινωνικά πάντως να ξέρεις και κάποια στιγμή καλό είναι να του πάρεις παρέα, οπότε αν είναι να του πάρεις καινούριο κλουβί να επιλέξεις ένα που να χωράει δύο πουλιά...
Αν δεν θες από το ίδιο είδος και το επιτρέπει το κλουβί θα μπορούσες να πάρεις κάποιο άλλο συμβατό...


Στάλθηκε από το SM-G903F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Ειναι πολυ όμορφο, το δωράκι σου......να το χαίρεσαι και καλη συμβίωση σας ευχομαι.

----------


## yannisk

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους...
> Εχθές μου έφεραν δώρο ενα πιγκουινάκι και είναι το πρώτο μου πτηνό σαν κατοικίδιο....
> Θα ήθελα κάποιες χρήσιμες συμβουλές και γενικά πληροφορίες για αυτό το είδος..
> Είναι αρσενικό απ'οτι κατάφερα να ξεχωρίσω απο αυτά που διάβασα.
> Του αγόρασα σουπιοκόκκαλο και τροφή αυτή που μ έφεραν..παπαγαλίνη.
> Χρειάζεται να του πάρω κάποιο παιχνιδάκι;
> Είναι απο τα πουλάκια που χαίρονται την ανθρώπινη παρουσία 'η αδιάφορα;
> Το πουλί ήρθε απο νησί και την πρώτη μέρα ήταν λίγο σοκαρισμένο αλλά την επόμενη ξεκίνησε την "φασαρία" του,σήμερα δε που το έβγαλα στο μπαλκονι με τον ήλιο τρελάθηκε.
> Παραθέτω και κάποιες φωτογραφίες να μου πείτε αν το κλουβί είναι σωστό για αυτο το είδος.
> ...


Είναι ιδιαίτερα κοινωνικά και χρειάζονται παρέα του είδους τους. Μερικές φορές τα java εξημερώνονται αλλά αυτό δεν είναι εύκολο - με τις σπίζες γενικά - και χρειάζεται εμπειρία και χρόνο που ίσως δεν έχεις.
Αρσενικό πως το συμπέρανες; Εμένα μου φαίνεται θηλυκό. Ο διαχωρισμός τους όμως είναι δύσκολος και από φωτογραφίες δυσκολότερος. Θα το καταλάβεις 100% αν αρχίσει να τραγουδάει. Μόνο τα αρσενικά τραγουδάνε και μάλιστα πολλές ώρες της ημέρας.

Από κλουβί να πάρεις, αν σου επιτρέπει ο χώρος, 75αρι με ξύλινες πατήθρες (1,4 cm περίπου) 
Διατροφή δεν θα το καλύψει η ''παπαγαλίνη'', Μείγμα για μπάτζις & ιθαγενή θα είναι καλύτερη προσέγγιση. Αυγοτροφή ενισχυμένη με έντομα και σκουλίκια. Πράσινα Λαχανικά απαραίτητα, λίγα φρούτα, σουπιοκόκαλο κτλπ. Μην ξεχάσεις την μπανιέρα του και αποπαρασίτωση.

----------

